# בדיקת שפיות לחתונה זולה וקטנה



## Choopki (29/8/14)

בדיקת שפיות לחתונה זולה וקטנה 
שלום. אנחנו חושבים על להוציא לפועל חתונה של 150 איש, בחורף, בתקציב מינימלי (לרדת מה35 אלף). קראנו את כל המדריכים הרגילים על "חתונה בזול" אבל חשבנו על כמה רעיונות נוספים. תוכלו לעזור לנו להבין אם הם יוכלו להוזיל משמעותית את האירוע? 


חתונה בשישי בצהרים במקום בערב
אכול - בלי מנות עקריות. כל האירוע על טהרת המנות הראשונות (טאפאס?). 
לאור האוכל הלא סטנדרטי - לפצל את האוכל לקייטרינג חיצוני? 
לשכור צלמי סטילס בלבד (1? 2?) ולחלק לכמה אורחים מצלמות gopro בשביל וידאו (אפשר גם להשכיר כאלה לא?). 
בהקשר הזה, כמה עולה תוספת המגנטים בעצמה (שלא כחלק מ"חבילה")? 
בהיקף של 150 איש, כדאי בכלל ללכת לאולם/גן, או שכדאי לחפש מקום קטן יותר ואקזוטי כמו ייקב? זה מוזיל? יש לכם רעיונות נוספות למקומות ל150?
הבעיה שאני צופה היא שגם עם כל מני "רידודים" שנבקש מול אולם, המחיר ישאר אותו המחיר כי בסופו של דבר, האינטרס של האולם הוא להרוויח כסף על זמן נתון. הוא לא ירד מתחת לסף הכנסות מסויים. אני בכיוון? 

תודה מראש לעוזרים


----------



## orangeada (29/8/14)

אממ 
חתונת שישי בצהריים לאו דוקא זולה יותר מערב. מה שכן, היתי ממליצה לבחון אופציה של להתחתן בחורף לעומת הקיץ שאז יש פערים הרבה יותר משמעותיים במחיר.
עוד דבר הוא להתרחק מאיזור המרכז- לכיון השפלה או ירושלים וכו'.
&nbsp
חתונה בלי מנות עיקריות נשמעת לי קצת מוזרה למען האמת. אפילו אם זה צהריים, אנשים מצפים לאכול טוב ולשבוע..
&nbsp
ל150 איש נראה לי בכיף אפשר צלם סטילס אחד. מגנטים בכל מקרה עולה בסביבות 1000-1500 לרוב.
מצלמות גופרו הן לא זולות, נראה לי שלהעביר אותן בין האורחים זה פתח לכאב ראש אם אחת חסרה או משהו נשרט, מתעקם. לא הייתי הולכת על זה אלא אם אתם מצוותים אותן למישהו (אח/אחיין/בן דוד) שיהיה אחראי.
&nbsp
יש מקומות שעושים אירועים קטנים לכמות כזו, כך שלא היתי שוללת על הסף גן או אולם.
אין לי מושג לגבי עלויות של יקב, אבל אל תצאו מנקודת הנחה שזה בהכרח זול יותר. אם ליקב אין ציוד משלו וצריך לשכור קייטרינג ושולחנות, כסאות, מפות וכו' זה מייקר..
&nbsp
&nbsp


----------



## RingGirl (30/8/14)

חתונה קטנה וזולה 
היי   התקציב שלכם הוא להכל כולל הכל או לאולם + דיג'י + צלם?
&nbsp
כמה עצות:
1. יום שישי הפך להיות מבוקש וכנראה יותר זול להתחתן באמצע שבוע
2. מוותרים על המנות העיקריות? חשוב שתציינו בהזמנה שמדובר בחתונת קוקטייל + אל תציעו ישר את הנושא לאולמות, קודם תשמעו מה הם מציעים במחיר מלא ורק אז תרדו.
3. לא כל מקום מסכים לקייטרינג חיצוני ולפעמים זה מיקר
4. עדיף להשקיע את הכסף ב-2 צלמי סטילס ולא לבזבז אותו על מצלמות גו-פרו שישאירו אתכם עם טונות של חומר צילום לא ערוך באיכות שרחוקה מלהיות טובה. את יכולה להיכנס לקבוצה של חובבי צילום, לראות תיקי עבודות ולמצוא 2-3 צלמים בנפרד במחיר נמוך בהרבה מזה של אנשי מקצוע.
5. מגנטים זה יחסית זול והחבילה בטוח תשתלם כשיש כמות מוזמנים קטנה. חשוב שתסכמו מראש שתקבלי את תמונות המקור.
6. המקומות השונים הם לא בהכרח יותר זולים, אבל ליקבי בנימינה יש מחיר ממש זול. שווה לך לדבר איתם. אופציה נוספת שאולי תתאים לך היא בית כנסת אוהל מועד בת"א - הם מספקים חניה, המקום יפה ומיוחד ויש תפריט לחתונת קוקטייל. החיסרון היחיד הוא שמותר רק 'ריקודים בקטנה' ואי אפשר לעשות מסיבה סוערת. (ואל תיבהלי מהמחיר, הוא נתון לחלוטין למיקוח)
7. שווה לך לפנות לאיזי ווד - הם לא נעימים ומעיקים, תדאגי לתת להם תמחור נמוך מזה שאת מתכוונת להוציא ותראי אם יש להם משהו להציע לך.
8. יש מלא מקומות שמתאימים ל150 איש.
9. רוצה לחסוך? אם חתונת הרגע האחרון היא אופציה אפשר לסגור חודש-חודשיים לפני תאריך שסוגר לאולם 'חור' ולחסוך הרבה
10. לא לסגור מיד עם אף מקום!
11. האולמות לא מפסידים, עובדה שהן מציעים כמעט את אותו אירוע ב-100 ש"ח פחות אם מדובר בבר/בת מצווה או בריתה. המילה חתונה היא זו שמקפיצה את המחיר..
&nbsp
מזל טוב!
תעדכני איך מתקדם ובהצלחה!


----------



## a347406 (30/8/14)

את יודעת להגיד מה סדר גודל המחיר אצל יקבי בנימינה?


----------



## RingGirl (1/9/14)

בטח 
בסביבות 200 ש"ח לבשרי/ חלבי.
&nbsp
לא הייתי שם באירוע, אבל יאמר לזכותם שהם שולחים הצעת מחיר למייל.


----------



## mazita (31/8/14)

ביקבים ומקומות שונים לאו דווקא זול יותר 
כן שווה לבדוק, אבל יש גם אולמות/גני אירועים שמתאימים לכמות מוזמנים קטנה יחסית. מצטרפת להמלצה על איזיווד, במקום לשבור את הראש ולחפש מקומות, תגיעי אליהם עם הדרישות ותראי מה יש להם להציע, הם עובדים עם הרבה אולמות וגני אירועים ובכללי עם ספקים מובילים והצליחו להוזיל משמעותית את החתונה של אחותי שנה שעברה (מרץ).


----------



## neurotica (30/8/14)

כמה טיפים מנסיון אישי 
אנחנו עשינו חתונת חורף (סוף נובמבר) קטנה (90 איש) שלא עלתה לנו הון (כ31K) אבל כן היתה איכותית בעיני האורחים (אלא אם כולם משקרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
אני לא יודעת להגיד לך לגבי האוכל, אם כי לי אישית כנראה לא היה מפריע אם היו רק מנות ראשונות (כמו בקבלת פנים?) בחתונה, כי בד"כ הן יותר טעימות מהעיקריות, או לגבי מקומות אקזוטיים אבל אני כן יכולה לתת לך קצת טיפים לדברים נוספים שאפשר לחסוך בהם, לדעתי:

שמלה - ממש לא חייבת לעלות כמה אלפי שקלים, ובטוח לא 10K ומעלה. אני קניתי את שלי בפגנקה והיא עלתה 400, אבל אם היה לי יותר זמן הייתי מזמינה מהאינטרנט, לא מעט כלות מצאו שמלות שווה בכלום כסף באיביי והוסיפו עוד קצת להתאמות אצל תופרת. קיצר, לדעתי האישית, שמלה לא חייבת לעלות יותר מ1000 שקל (שגם זה סכום שקשה לי איתו אבל ניחא).
לסגור את האולם כמה שיותר מאוחר. אפשר לתקתק חתונה בחודש, יש מספיק ספקים לבחור מהם. אפשר גם להודיע לאורחים חודש לפני - פשוט מוודאים מראש עם כל האנשים החשובים שהם זמינים בתאריך הרצוי וקובעים. והמחירים יורדים.
ויתרנו על צלמים בכלל. וידאו בכלל נראה לנו מיותר, במיוחד כי לא היתה חופה או משהו בסגנון, ומי רוצה לראות אח"כ וידאו של אנשים רוקדים ואוכלים? את המקדימים עשה את חבר שלנו שהוא צלם חובב, ובחתונה עצמה היה צלם מגנטים שהביא לנו גם את כל התמונות על דיסק וגם ביקשנו מאנשים שיביאו מצלמות/יצלמו בפלאפונים וישלחו לנו. בסופו של דבר יצא לנו מהארוע כ430 תמונות שזה מעל ומעבר. המגנטים עלו לנו 700-800 שקל, כך שזו ממש לא הוצאה גדולה. 
אם את רוצה לקרוא עוד קצת אני מצרפת לך קישור לקרדיטים שלי ואשמח לענות לשאלות, אם יהיו. 
ומזל טוב


----------



## susi11 (30/8/14)

זה מזכיר לי פוסט שחברה שלי כתבה לפני שהיא התחתנה 
על חתונה חסכונית..
אני לא יודעת אם התקציבים שלכם זהים, אבל אולי את יכולה לקחת ממנה כל מני טיפים שלא חשבת עליהם לפני..
מצרפת לך קישור פה:  [URL]http://www.tapuz.co.il/blog/net/ViewEntry.aspx?EntryId=3148581&skip=1[/URL]            
אגב, לגבי הקייטרינג החיצוני שציינת- לפעמים זה יוצא יקר יותר, אז כדא לך לבדוק את זה לעומק. ממה שאני יודעת דווקא עולה פחות במקום.


----------



## שמוליק צלם Nats (30/8/14)

בנוגע לצילום 
אם חיסכון הוא שם המשחק, אפשר לוותר על שני צלמים ולהסתפק לחלוטין בצלם סטילס אחד.
בנוגע לווידאו, מצטרף למה שנכתב כאן קודם, המצלמות האלה לא זולות ואם אין אף אחד שלוקח עליהן אחריות זה יכול להיות בעיה.
חוץ מזה, אם לא תגבילו את כמות זמן הצילום ( ע"י גודל הכרטיס במצלמה ) אתם עלולים לסיים את החתונה עם טונות של חומר מצולם משעמם ( שהרי הצילום אינו מקצועי.... )
אפשר גם לבדוק 2-3 צלמים ולסגור אם אחד מהם שבוע לפני החתונה. יש סיכוי שזה יוזיל את המחיר ( תקף לגבי כל הספקים  )
אני באופן אישי הייתי מוותר על צילום מגנטים שאין בו מבחינה צילומית שום עניין מלבד מזכרת לאורחים ולכם ( בסופו של דבר הצלם מצלם אנשים עומדים ), ומשקיע את הכסף הזה בצילום הסטילס הקונבנציונלי.
בכל מקרה, בחתונה של 150 מוזמנים צלם הסטילס יכול לצלם ( בנוסף ) את אותם התמונות שצלם המגנטים יצלם ( רק בלי האפקט המיידי של מגנט בסוף החתונה )

שיהיה בהצלחה


----------



## PooKiPsiT (30/8/14)

לגבי המגנטים 
הם ממש לא מצלמים רק אנשים עומדים. אצלינו צילמו גם את החופה ואת הריקודים ודוקא יצאו תמונות ממש מוצלחות (יש גם באלבום תמונות מהמגנטים).
כן מציינת שאם הבחירה היא בין מגנטים לעוד צלם סטילס אז אני הייתי מעדיפה עוד צלם ״רגיל״.


----------



## שמוליק צלם Nats (30/8/14)

נכון, הם לפעמים מצלמים גם חלק מהחופה אבל 
אבל גם זה מיותר בעיניי....  מהסיבה הפשוטה שזה אומר שיש עוד צלם בחופה שהרבה פעמים מסתיר לקהל או מפריע לשאר הצלמים ועדיף בעיניי תמונה אחת פצצה משתיים בינוניות.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (30/8/14)

אחת פצצה אמורה להיות בכל מקרה... 
מהצלם הראשי. השאר מאד תלוי במקצועיות של הצלמים.


----------



## אולפני חובב1 (9/9/14)

בהקשר לצילום 
קראתי את התגובות ויש לציין שאני מסכים עם כולן
לגבי הצילום לדעתי זו טעות לקחת שני צלמי סיטליס לאירוע ולא לקחת צלם וידאו
את יכולה לקחת צלם וידאו שיצלם ב - DSLR 
וצלם סטילס אחת בהחלט יספיק לחתונה בסדר גודל של 150-200 אנשים
בכדי להוזיל את עלות הצילום תבקשו רק את חומר הגלם ללא עריכה. זה עדיף פי כמה מלתת לאורחים מצלמות GOPRO ולקבל טונה של חומר גלם לא מעובד דבר שמנסיון שלי יובל אתכם לעריכת החומר שזה נושא לא זול
כנסו לאתר שלי וצרו קשר אשמח לתת לכם הצעת מחיר ישי אולפני חובב


----------



## PooKiPsiT (30/8/14)

בוידאו לדעתי כדאי לצלם רק את הטקס 
אנחנו אירגנו מצלמת וידאו וחצובה מחברים/משפחה וביקשנו ממישהו לצלם רק את הטקס.


----------



## צרכונינה (31/8/14)

אני יכולה רק להוסיף בנוגע לשמלה 
שאני ממליצה בחום לקנות באיביי. הנה לינק לפוסט שרשמתי בנושא, כולל תמונות של כלה שעשתה את זה ונראתה מעולה!
קישור לפוסט

וכל הכבוד על הרצון לחסוך!


----------



## baraline (31/8/14)

אם את רוצה לחסוך תוותרו על המגנטים 
זה ממש לא חובה. 
ואגב על חתונות טאפאס שמעתי וזה דווקא נשמע לי ממש ממש מגניב, אבל מסתבר שזה לא בהכרח יותר זול (קטע פלצני כזה של מנות קטנות...)


----------



## ronitvas (31/8/14)

זה לא קשור לפלצנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
להכין מנות קטנות לוקח הרבה יותר זמן והתעסקות.
מגוון המנות הקטנות, באירוע קוקטייל, צריך להיות גדול והכמות גם.
מבחינת קייטרינג זה הרבה יותר מסובך, אפילו ברמת הכלים - כלי הגשה וכלי הכנה


----------



## לולאה אינסופית (31/8/14)

מצרפת קישור 
ray of light פרסמה פעם קובץ אקסל שמאוד עזר לי למקד את החיפושים:
http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=174186810
&nbsp
בנוסף, בזאפ מתחתנים אפשר לפלטר לפי מספר מוזמנים.
&nbsp
קשה לי להאמין שאירוע בלי מנות עיקריות יצא זול בהרבה. במקומך, הייתי מתמקדת בלחפש אולם שמחיר המנה הבסיסית שלו זול יותר (למשל, אולם בפריפריה).
&nbsp


----------



## Choopki (31/8/14)

תודה על התגובות והמידע! בואו נתמקד במספרים ? 
אומרים ”לסגור ברגע אחרון”, בפריפריה, באמצע שבוע... אני ממש בעד ?. אבל כמה אפשר לרדת? 150 שקל לראש רק על האולם, האוכל והריקודים זה ריאלי? פרוקטור ה”מנות ראשונות בלבד” יכול להוריד כמה למנה, אם בכלל? סך הכל, הכוונה היא להתקמצן באוכל (הרציני), בעיצוב והבגדים ולהשקיע קצת יותר באלכוהול והמסיבה. אגב, זה לא אומר לבקש מהאולם דיג’יי אלוף ומיני שטויות במחיר מופרז, אלא להשקיע בבחירת פלייליסט ממש טוב ולקנות ולארגן בעצמנו את כל האטרקציות כמו הזוהרים והמנצנצים. 

ראיתי מהפוסט שאיזיווד הציעו 75 אלף שקל... זה הרבה מעבר למתוכנן אצלנו. עם זאת, ראיתי כתבות שמדברות על הקושי של בעלי אולמות למשוך חתונות נוצצות וגדולות כמו פעם ולכן התחילו בהורדת מחירים של ממש. זה אמיתי? זה מורגש? 

שוב אגע במספרים. בשורה התחתונה - 150 שקל למנה (שלא בתחנת דלק) זה ריאלי? 130?


----------



## orangeada (1/9/14)

ממה שידוע לי 
המחירים הנמוכים שאיכשהו עוד אפשר להשיג הם בעיקר בחורף ומחוץ לת"א כמובן, זה באיזור 160-180.
&nbsp
המחיר שאת/ה נוקב נראה לי אפשר למצוא אולי באולמות בבני ברק (לא בציניות, יש אולמות של דתיים/ חרדים שהם נחשבים זולים עד כדי כך אבל לא יודעת אם היתי רוצה להתחתן שם)


----------



## RingGirl (1/9/14)

מאיפה המחירים האלה? 
המחירים של חתונות חורף גם קפצו.
לא שמעתי על פחות מ-200 גם בפריפריה. איפה יש מחירים כאלה, או אפילו איפה יש בפחות מ-250 כולל הגברה, תאורה, שכר מלצרים ושאר תוספות אולם הזויות? שתפו!


----------



## orangeada (2/9/14)

באיזור ירושלים!


----------



## little moon (2/9/14)

חתונה תוך חודש- והמחיר שלך ריאלי 
אני רצינית ולא צינית.
&nbsp
זוג חברים קיבלו לפני כשנה הצעה מ"גן הורדים" (גן אירועים יפה ומכובד ולא מאוד זול באופן רגיל) הצעה של 140 למנה(!) אם היו מתחתנים תוך חודש.
אני בטוחה שאפשר להשיג מחיר דומה בעוד מקומות בהתראה כזאת.
ההמלצה במקרה כזה היא קודם לשמוע את המחירים הרגילים של הגן ורק אז לברר על חתונה בהתרעה קצרה.
&nbsp
חתונה תוך חודש זה לא קל אך אפשרי- את צריכה שיהיה לך הכל מוכן מראש ואז אין בעיה לסגור בתזמון כ"כ קצר.


----------



## shiranit4 (3/9/14)

75 אלף זה ממש זול 
כמובן שחייבים להכניס את פקטור המוזמנים, שממה שאני יודעת מחברים, ככל שהחתונה קטנה יותר, כך המחיר של המנה עולה. 
אם אצלכם יש מעט מוזמנים, אז לא מאמינה שיתחייבו על מחירים של 130 למנה. אולי רק במסעדה כזאת, ולא באולם. או כמו שכתבו לך- אולם בבת ים או בני ברק שהוא עם קונספט מאוד זול. 
אם הכסף סופר חשוב לכם- ואללה לכו על זה ועל ה*** שלכם. אבל אם אני חושבת על החתונה שלי, שהיא גם כן דרך איזיווד, אז 75 אלף זה מחיר לחלוטין שפוי. הם לא עובדים עם סתם אולמות, אז סביר להניח שזאת תהייה חתונה ברמה, עם אוכל טוב וכו'. 
אבל שיקול שלכם, עד כמה זה חשוב לכם.


----------



## orangeada (3/9/14)

וכמה מוזמנים יש לכם שהגעתם ל75אלף?


----------



## shiranit4 (8/9/14)

300


----------



## Rbuttercup (3/9/14)

מקומות לאירוע קטן עד 220 ש"ח 
גם אני חיפשתי מקום ל-150 אורחים במחיר שפוי (ועוד בסביבות ספטמבר).
הרשימה שנישארה לי היא:
בלו מון (מודיעין)- 160 ש"ח למנה (פחות התרשמתי מהמקום אבל המקום בניהול משפחתי והם נחמדים מאוד)
הבריאה (מודיעין)- 160 ש"ח למנה (ממש מפתיע לטובה, ממליצה לבדוק. מבחוץ לא מרשים, אבל ברגע שנכנסים ממש אלגנטי)
שורשים (יהוד)- 185 ש"ח למנה (עוד לא הייתי, שווה לבדוק)
תוצרת הארץ (תל אביב)- 200 ש"ח למנה (הייתי באירוע חברה שם, והאוכל היה מעולה, הבעיה היא שאין להם הרבה אירועים אז קשה להתרשם)
מעגלים (מחלף יבנה)- 210 ש"ח, הם מציעים אירוע טאפאסים שנשמע ממש מקסים וטעים. (מיוחד ויפה מאוד, אולי ניראה קצת גדול עבור 150 אורחים).
לילות כנען (צרעה)- 220 ש"ח למנה (מקום מדהים בעיני, אירועים קטנים ניתן לקיים בחוץ)
&nbsp


----------



## amitshka (1/9/14)

היי, הגעתי מהראשי. מניסיון של לפני שנתיים: 
**ראשית- כל הכבוד על הכיוון השפוי של חתונה זולה ונורמלית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- על התיעוד של האירוע בוידאו לא הייתי מוותרת. נכון שזה סרט שכנראה תראי פעם ב... אבל תחשבי על עצמך בעוד 10-20-30 שנה מראה לילדים/נכדים איך נראתה החתונה שלכם. אנחנו מאוד אהבנו לראות את סרט הוידאו של חתונת הוריי כשהיינו ילדים- הם היו מהראשונים שהסריטו, כשזה עוד עלה באמת הון תועפות.
את יכולה להוזיל אם תבקשי שצלם הוידאו יגיע רק לשלב של קבלת הפנים+חופה, ואולי קצת מהריקודים (אין על פדיחות לעתיד), במקום שיהיה איתכם כל היום עד סוף האירוע.
אם את מביאה גם צלם מגנטים, אני חושבת שיספיק צלם סטילס 1 לכמות האורחים שלכם, אבל כדאי להתייעץ עם כמה צלמים.
- בואו לאולמות עם ראש פתוח, תנו להם להציע לכם תאריכים פנויים, כולל אמצ"ש. אולי תגלו איזה "חור" בלוז שיתאים לכולם שאתם תמלאו אותו. חוץ מחורף, גם בתקופת העומר המחירים נמוכים, וגם יום לפני ערב חג (לא בטוח שהאורחים יאהבו את זה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
- עשינו "אאוטסורסינג" לכל מה שיכולנו דרך איביי/ אתרי אינטרנט: שמלת כלה, אביזרים לצילומים, חפתים לחתן, קשקושים לרחבה, ערכת קישוט לרכב וכד'. אם תרצי, אפרט.
- חסכונות קטנים, אבל נחמדים: במקום זר "כלה" - ביקשתי זר לבת-מצווה של אחותי שרוצה להצטלם עם פרחים. קניתי אותו יום קודם, החזיק יופי במקרר ועלה 100 ש"ח. אמא שלי תפרה שמלה "ליום הולדת 50", הצעת המחיר של התופרת הייתה 1/3 (!!) מהצעה של תופרת מתחרה עבור שמלה לחתונה - לאותו מפרט. 
-לא יודעת איך המחירים היום, בזמנו כשביררנו ב"פיין קלאב" בבית אורן (ליד חיפה), היו תאריכים בחורף בהם המחירים היו סביב 180 ש"ח- לפני מיקוח (האירוע שלנו היה 300 איש). היו גם מקומות חדשים שבדיוק פתחו והציעו מחירים זולים לתקופת ההרצה - אנחנו חששנו לסגור ככה, אבל זו בהחלט אפשרות.
הכי חשוב שיהיה לכם המון בהצלחה וכיף זה עם זו, וחיים מאושרים!


----------

